# Picked up my new car today :-D



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Long time no post on here 

Picked it up today after having it Ventureshielded by AMI. The coverage is fantastic, full wings, bonnet, splitter, roof, outer sills, inner sills, rear wings, lower rear wing and spoiler.

The car is awesome, still running it in, 350 miles done today, mostly motorway but had a blatt up the A5 in Wales on last leg home and how much do I love roundabouts now 

Will do a first impression post when I've got a bit more familiar with it.










































And the tinkering has already begun


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Nice one  ,,, long time no see , how are things going ?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Neat - how do you manage to get in it? I struggled to comfortably get in one a few weeks ago...alright for you youngsters 

Give me a call; all I'm getting is your answer service :wink:

Dave


----------



## Rich-B (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

That is one nice motor you have there mate, I looked at the first shape elise a couple of years ago and being 6ft2 I found it a nighmare to get in and out! I bet it is so much fun, happy driving, Cheers Rich


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice one Damon

Nice plug too :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Would be far more interested in the specification & mods etc. than the advertising :lol:

What is it & what can it do?

Has the CSL gone?


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> What is it & what can it do?


It's an Exige S - it does this:  :lol:  8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

awesome

you have very nice cars. i remember i liked your 225 tt too.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > What is it & what can it do?
> ...


That means nothing to me in the big stupid Lotus naming convention scheme.

Looks like most other Lotus, but i guess it's quite special.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice car. Fun for track days. Do you have to have the stickers?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> Nice car. Fun for track days. Do you have to have the stickers?


It's his company Gary so I guess he does :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Welcome back 
Loving the new toy, and more to the point the fact you haven't posted your expecting it on an hourly basis  :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bloody hell Damon how the hell do you get your frame in there,with a shoehorn,or have you been on a diet :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


it is tricky (especially as the Elise S is the entry level car) but that thing packs a supercharger on top of the high reving Toyota lump, and pushes out around 240bhp stock. From memory, 0-60 is about 4 secs dead...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Nice car. Fun for track days. Do you have to have the stickers?
> ...


If it's his company, then surely he doesn't :? :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ronin said:


> Welcome back
> Loving the new toy, and more to the point the fact you haven't posted your expecting it on an hourly basis  :roll:


Gav - Fantastic comment :lol:

Nice car Damon, looks great in white. Is it an everyday runner or more for fun?


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

The son of Satan has returned [smiley=devil.gif]

Welcome back Damon  Nice motor by the way! 8)

Have you been doing any cycling lately? because i too was wondering how your previous incarnation would fit :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Damon...love the Lotus. Hope you are keeping well. I could be tempted if I ever tire of my TT.

Not likely though. Happy blasting :wink:

Joe


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice car mate


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks nice to me, but old Plato didn't like it much.

(That would be Jason Plato, not the Greek Philosopher. For all I know, he may have loved it.)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Looks nice to me, but old Plato didn't like it much.
> 
> (That would be Jason Plato, nit the Greek Philosopher. For all I know, he may have loved it.)


Did he have nits? Damn those headlice :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice to me, but old Plato didn't like it much.
> ...


I don't know what you mean Paul.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats a nice car, always liked them but being 6ft 2" couldn't live with one every day. As a weekend fun car would be great. 8)


----------

